# Any way to get rid of the stale mouth?



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Well, this is not a thread exactly for me, but more my better half. I usually smoke after shes left at night, just to make it easier for both of us. She doesn't like the smell, even a few hours old. Nor does she like the taste in my mouth when she kisses me. So, generally my remedy is to to smoke when she won't be around.

Occasinaly we'll have the same day off, like tomarrow. Now tonight I had an Onyx Reserve. On the random day off- she usually opens the house up sleeps with me for the remainder of the morning, to which we move onto sexytime. Not all that big of a deal, but I know she doesn't like kissing me with the stale taste in my mouth.

Main question. Is there way to get rid of the taste in my mouth so she doesn't bitch about it? Not a big deal, but if theres a secret I'd like to know. I do know that citurs helps with this, thats about it.

If it weren't for sex, I'd be golden. Yesterday I woke up after smoking a brazilia and could still taste the strong flavors and really liked it. It put me in the mood for a coffee.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I have the same problem, only mine is that the taste makes my cigarettes taste like ass! I've found that the best thing to do is brush your teeth as soon as you get done. I haven't tried mouth wash yet, but I'm pretty sure that would work very well too. Brushing seems to work the best though, my girlfriend never complains after I brush my teeth about a stale cigar taste.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

:tpd:

and a good mouthwash...my 2yr old wont even talk to me if I "smell poopy" as she calls it!!



Shawn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Tooth brushing and mouth wash is the only way that I know of.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> and a good mouthwash...my 2yr old wont even talk to me if I "smell poopy" as she calls it!!
> 
> Shawn


lol, thats a good one! Best mouthwash you could go with is Listerine, your actually "killing two birds with one stone" this way, your girlfriend will stop bitching and your also greatly lowering your risk for mouth cancer as well.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

mouthwash and brush teeth, just make sure you brush the back of your tongue also


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

After 38 yrs of marriage you don't kiss and sure as hell don't have sex,,so just hang in there,,things will get better.

Jerry (sexually deprived) in Minnesota.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I brush then Listerine, but still doesn't get it completely out for a non-smoker, such as my wife, to detect. So, we made up a rule that I cannot smoke prior to sexytime. Problem solved..well, for me anyways.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sexytime? Do you have pet names for body part, too?


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I never knew kissing was part of sexytime....I've been doing it wrong!

As mentioned, brushing then Listerine is a good post cigar combo.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Brush your tongue, teeth, and the palette on the roof of your mouth. Use a good strong mouthwash such as Listerine, it helps a lot.

Everybody complains about tasting cigars the next day, I never have a problem after my routine.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Citrus juice helps cut the oils cigars leave in your mouth. Eating helps also. Cheese is good. Then do the complete brushing and mouth wash thing. Cigar Clear is good, but doesn't seem to do the job alone.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Actually floss, bursh and mouthwash. There is a smokers mouthwash called targon or some such that I have found to be pretty good. You can get it in CVS or some such for about $3 a bottle give or take.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Sexytime? Do you have pet names for body part, too?


It's from BORAT! :tu


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

BJ's also seem to solve the problem. She won't taste a stale mouth there.


george


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

c2000 said:


> After 38 yrs of marriage you don't kiss and sure as hell don't have sex,,so just hang in there,,things will get better.
> 
> Jerry (sexually deprived) in Minnesota.


lol...thats it....not getting married


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

KingGeorge said:


> BJ's also seem to solve the problem. She won't taste a stale mouth there.
> 
> george


True very true....."I'll smoke this cigar and you smoke this one".....


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

JPH said:


> True very true....."I'll smoke this cigar and you smoke this one".....


Ah, I haven't thought about getting those done at the same time..... hmmmm.

george


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I believe the secret is toothpaste
apply liberally to teeth and brush with a "toothbrush"


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

along w/mouthwash & brushing your teeth, smoker's mints like Henry Clay's or Altoids help if you're not at home-they make smoker's breath sprays too, my local carries them


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Tooth brushing and mouth wash is the only way that I know of.


Yeah I've tried a couple "secret recipes" and I generally just make things worse. Good brushing followed by a minute of blue Listerine will pretty much eliminate any bad taste, along with your ability to taste for a while


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Eat dry crackers with nothing to drink, then brush!

Crackers will absorb the moisture out of your mouth, taking away a lot of the resident saliva (and all the nastiness that comes with it) from your mouth. This will help remove the "loose" flavors that are still in your mouth or in the immediate walls of your mouth (which dry out eating the crackers). Now brush and use Listerine as needed. 


I eat 1/4-1/2 a pack of crackers, then go brush my teeth and use mouthwash, etc. Almost always gets rid of the taste for the rest of the day.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Reminds me of an old joke...

Guy walks into a bar and tells the bartender nine martini's... line them up... bartender makes the drinks, guy picks up the first one takes a big gulp, swishes it around his mouth and swallows... repeats this with every one. Bartender looks at him says, wow, you must be celebrating something. Guy says, ypu my first BJ. Bartender say well heck, let me buy you one, guy says no thanks if nine don't get the taste out of my mouth, ten won't...

:ss:ss:al:ss:ss


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I use the orange/citrus Listerine right after I smoke. It seems to help a bit.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

http://http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=5311

These work.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Do like I do, just take out your teeth......oh wait....only us OLD GUYS can do that:r:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Go to dinner at the Y. Bet she stops complaining.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

brush teeth, mouthwash, drink a lot of orange juice, chew some gum. shoot, they got everything in citrus flavors now....toothpaste, mouthwash, gum, do it all.

beyond that, a couple days without smoking helps.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

trogdor |
beyond that said:


> That would be falling into her trap.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Reminds me of an old joke...
> 
> Guy walks into a bar and tells the bartender nine martini's... line them up... bartender makes the drinks, guy picks up the first one takes a big gulp, swishes it around his mouth and swallows... repeats this with every one. Bartender looks at him says, wow, you must be celebrating something. Guy says, ypu my first BJ. Bartender say well heck, let me buy you one, guy says no thanks if nine don't get the taste out of my mouth, ten won't...
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss


:r, thats a good one.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

The only thing that has removed 100% of the assmouth taste for me is gargling with Hydrogen Peroxide. Works better than anything.

And then brush.

Or vice versa.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

I've found that Black coffee kill it, then you just have to get rid of the coffee breath. 

If your looking for a home brew, some one suggested one to me on another forum. Its about the worst thing you could put in your mouth but it works.

1 part mouth wash, H202, 2 parts water, 1 part shampoo.

I don't have a clue why this would work but it seems to. Maybe it just kill my tasted buds. Anyway you can try it if you want but its bad enough that i wont use any more.


----------

